# 15860



## kalpana (Jun 19, 2018)

Colon rectal surgeons often use a perfusion assessment technique in their cases that employs an IV injection by anesthesia and then visual assessment of tissue perfusion by the surgeon using a laser reflective camera. Can  A colorectal surgeon code  CPT  15860 .Please advise. Thanks for your help


----------



## blckjnpr (Jun 25, 2018)

kalpana said:


> Colon rectal surgeons often use a perfusion assessment technique in their cases that employs an IV injection by anesthesia and then visual assessment of tissue perfusion by the surgeon using a laser reflective camera. Can  A colorectal surgeon code  CPT  15860 .Please advise. Thanks for your help



Hi there, I use an unlisted colon procedure code and compare it to 15860 since it is the vascular flow of the mesentery/intestine, and not a 'flap or graft' that is being assessed.


----------



## sisadavis (Nov 2, 2018)

blckjnpr said:


> Hi there, I use an unlisted colon procedure code and compare it to 15860 since it is the vascular flow of the mesentery/intestine, and not a 'flap or graft' that is being assessed.



Are you having any issues getting these paid?  We haven't seen a single payment.  Our auditing department sent a few cases over to Zupko and they came back saying that it is included with every major procedure.  Of course the docs don't agree.  Therefore I am curious to know who is getting paid.  TIA!


----------



## blckjnpr (Nov 6, 2018)

I have only seen a few pay this procedure, and they were commercial plans.  Most come back as you noted - inclusive to the main procedure, and are not paid.  I am still billing them out with the thought that this may change in the future, and that other 'mapping' codes exist and are paid with major procedures.


----------

